# North Bristol Baths



## astral (Jan 21, 2006)

when did they close them down?


----------



## munkeeunit (Jan 21, 2006)

They've wanted to shut down Bristol North Baths almost as long as I can remember. The difference between all those times before and now, is that they hadn't just built a brand spanking new swimming pool up the road at Horfield Sports Centre before.

Don't get me wrong, I don't agree with cuts wrapped up in pretty packages, but in this instance it's not as if people have been deprived. The new pool is just a little further up the road!


----------



## bristol_citizen (Jan 21, 2006)

About 3 months ago but they're open again now. They were occupied last night. Report here.


----------



## astral (Jan 21, 2006)

bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> About 3 months ago but they're open again now. They were occupied last night. Report here.




Thanks for the link, I saw them there earlier and wondered what was going on.  I used to swim there all the time when i first moved to Bristol.


----------



## Zaskar (Jan 23, 2006)

I am not sure about all this politicing and posturing.  All looks to me like a good excuse for a fun jape really.  The old pool was crap, falling apart, shit really.  The new one is just lush.  Why on earth is the fuss ?


----------



## JTG (Jan 23, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Don't get me wrong, I don't agree with cuts wrapped up in pretty packages, but in this instance it's not as if people have been deprived. The new pool is just a little further up the road!



Well yeah. All this talk of 'closing swimming pools down' - they've just built two spanking new ones in Horfield and Henbury!

I hope that the old baths building gets used for summat useful in the community (a cause worth kicking up a fuss about) but the actual pool closure - well, I find it quite hard to get worked up about.


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 24, 2006)

I used to live just around the corner - I put my name down for adult swimming classes and nobody ever got back to me!


----------

